

Max Keiser: Banker Suicides Likely to Increase - brucehauman
http://cointelegraph.com/news/114532/max-keiser-banker-suicides-likely-to-increase-as-the-fiat-bubble-continues-to-implode

======
skidoo
We can only hope.

